# Heroes take flak for no PPE



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Things to make you say "Hmmmmm...."

Heroes take flak for no PPE

Three sheriff's deputies who rescued two people from a fire last year are being questioned because they weren't wearing proper protective equipment.

The Michigan Occupational Safety and Health Administration (MIOSHA) is investigating whether the Washtenaw County deputies broke workplace safety regulations. If so, the sheriff's department could face fines.

Someone filed an anonymous complaint after the deputies received awards for their heroism.

The fire occurred Nov. 17, 2004 at an apartment building in Ypsilanti Township. The deputies arrived before the fire department did, so they entered the burning structure to help a female resident escape. They went back in again to rescue a male resident.

The deputies suffered smoke inhalation, and one suffered a back injury from carrying the male resident out of the building.

It was reported the officers were not wearing any type of personal protective equipment (PPE) when they entered the building.

The complaint alleged that the sheriff's department allowed and/or suggested the deputies enter the burning building without respirators or protective gear.

But the sheriff commended the actions of his deputies, saying they did what they thought was right to save lives in a split-second decision.

For information on personal protective equipment for emergency responders, visit http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/emres/ppe.html


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah next time just let the people inside die. We'll remember that MIOSHA. We'll direct all calls to ya.
What a bunch of retards.
Scott :rock:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Who's the "THAT GUY" that filed the complaint in the first place.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That is the most ABSURD and BS complaint I have heard of in a long time. Sounds like someone is jealous they were not credited for saving a life. That is right up there and just as abysmal as the Colorado Deputy that was recently on his way home and saw a fire, tried to save a baby, then his health insurance claim gets denied. 

Nothing like taking care of the people who are willing to go into harms way when everyone else is running for their lives. :evil:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Mikey682";p="57313 said:


> Who's the "THAT GUY" that filed the complaint in the first place.


 Probally a jealous firefighter on the last engine. :roll:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

stm4710";p="57329 said:


> Mikey682";p="57313 said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the "THAT GUY" that filed the complaint in the first place.
> ...


Yeah he was probably too busy raping a little kid to show up to the fire right away.

Scott :rock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well kozmo in response to ur reply to my post about the banana incident... heres another for ya. this is pathetic. I hope this doesn't stop an officer from doing the same thing the next time this situation presents itself. of course doing nothing will get u in trouble any how! screw that, they did the right thing &amp; i bet they would do it again!


----------

